# SNAFU



## paraskevi (Nov 12, 2008)

Situation Normal, All Fucked Up.
Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε να φτιάξουμε ένα εύηχο αρκτικόλεξο στα Ελληνικά;
Ο διάλογος έχει ως εξής: (συζητάει ο μυστικός πράκτορας με τον προϊστάμενό του)
-What's the situation;
- It's a big SNAFU, sir.

Εκτός από εκεί, το έχω και σε τίτλο. 
Έχω σκεφτεί κάτι τέτοιο: ΚΟΚΔΟ, Κατάσταση Ομαλή, Κατά Διαόλου Όλα. Δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου.


----------



## cythere (Nov 12, 2008)

Μια πρώτη ιδέα: ΟΚΟΣ = Όλα Καλά, Όλα Σκατά


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 12, 2008)

Υπάρχει συγκεκριμένος λόγος να αποδοθεί με αρκτικόλεξο; Επεξηγείται στη συνέχεια; Επειδή, θα προτιμούσα να το δω ως π.χ. "ένα μεγάλο μπάχαλο". Είναι εντελώς ενσωματωμένο στην αγγλική slang, σε βαθμό που να μην το γράφουν πια με κεφαλαία, το λένε απλώς snafu.


----------



## zephyrous (Nov 12, 2008)

Πολύ καλό το ΟΚΟΣ! Απολύτως ρουβοειδές!


----------



## paraskevi (Nov 12, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Υπάρχει συγκεκριμένος λόγος να αποδοθεί με αρκτικόλεξο; Επεξηγείται στη συνέχεια; Επειδή, θα προτιμούσα να το δω ως π.χ. "ένα μεγάλο μπάχαλο". Είναι εντελώς ενσωματωμένο στην αγγλική slang, σε βαθμό που να μην το γράφουν πια με κεφαλαία, το λένε απλώς snafu.



Ναι, επεξηγείται. Αμέσως μετά το διάλογο που ανέφερα. Μάλιστα, διευκρινίζει ότι ήταν αρκτικόλεξο που χρησιμοποιούνταν κυρίως στο στρατό.


----------



## YiannisMark (Nov 12, 2008)

paraskevi said:


> Ναι, επεξηγείται. Αμέσως μετά το διάλογο που ανέφερα. Μάλιστα, διευκρινίζει ότι ήταν αρκτικόλεξο που χρησιμοποιούνταν κυρίως στο *στρατό*.


Ιδέα:
Ο στρατός μού θύμισε το ΠΕΕ (Πέραν Επιτοπίου Επισκευής), που λέγεται για τα οχήματα/μηχανήματα που δεν μπορούν να επισκευαστούν στο σημείο όπου χρησιμοποιούνται, αλλά πρέπει να μεταφερθούν στην επισκευαστική βάση.
Έχει, όμως, επεκταθεί και λέγεται για τα πάντα. Ένα μίνι γκάλοπ θα σε πείσει, πιστεύω.


----------



## Tapioco (Nov 12, 2008)

Σε τέτοια φάση, εγώ θα έλεγα: "όλα κώλος".


----------



## La usurpadora (Nov 12, 2008)

Αν είναι να παίξουμε με αρκτικόλεξα, σκέφτομαι ότι θα μπορούσαμε να δανειστούμε κάποιο από αυτά που εμφανίστηκαν στην επί greeklish εποχή.
Δυο χαρακτηριστικά παραδείγματα είναι το gmt/γάματα και gtp/για_τον_π... .


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Πρώτα απ' όλα, να συμφωνήσω με την Αλεξάνδρα ότι, σε κανονικές συνθήκες, δεν θα χρειαζόταν να ψάχνουμε για αρκτικόλεξο.

Να συμπληρώσω το ΠΕΕ του Γιάννη: από το αγγλικό BLR (beyond local repair) έχει βγει το ελληνικό *μπιελάρ*. Το «βγαίνω μπιελάρ» δεν είναι το ίδιο με το «χτυπάω μπιέλα», που προέρχεται από τον ιμάντα μηχανών.

Να προτείνω ένα αρκτικόλεξο που υπάρχει:
*ΧουΨουΑ*: χέσε ψηλά κι αγνάντευε.


----------



## paraskevi (Nov 12, 2008)

Τα περισσότερα από αυτά που έχετε προτείνει (και σας ευχαριστώ γι' αυτό) ταιριάζουν στο διάλογο. Το θέμα είναι πως ό,τι βάλω στο διάλογο θα πρέπει να ταιριάζει και στον τίτλο "The Big Snafu". Εκεί ψιλοπροβληματίζομαι... Το ΧΨΑ είναι κάτι πολύ διαδεδομένο, και ταιριάζει στην κατάσταση που έχει δημιουργηθεί στο βιβλίο μου. Αλλά σε τίτλο "ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΧΟΥΨΟΥΑ", δεν ξέρω πώς θα φαινόταν.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 12, 2008)

Γιατί δε βάζεις μπάχαλο, όπως πρότεινε η Αλεξάνδρα; Θα μπορούσες επίσης να πεις _κακός χαμός_.


----------



## paraskevi (Nov 12, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Γιατί δε βάζεις μπάχαλο, όπως πρότεινε η Αλεξάνδρα; Θα μπορούσες επίσης να πεις _κακός χαμός_.


Αν το κάνω αυτό, θα πρέπει να παραλείψω την πρόταση που εξηγεί σε τι αντιστοιχεί το SNAFU. Θα το σκεφτώ στην πορεία.


----------



## Tapioco (Nov 12, 2008)

nickel said:


> Το «βγαίνω μπιελάρ» δεν είναι το ίδιο με το «χτυπάω μπιέλα», που προέρχεται από τον ιμάντα μηχανών.



!!!
Κι εγώ είχα την εντύπωση ότι ήταν το ίδιο.
Απλά, νόμιζα ότι το "μπιελάρ" το έλεγε ο συγχωριανός μου ο Λάζος γιατί ήταν πιο βαρύς μάγκας και το "μπιέλα" των κοινών θνητών δεν του έφτανε.

Μια σημείωση: _biella_ στα ιταλικά είναι ο _διωστήρας_, όχι ο ιμάντας.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 12, 2008)

Μπορείς να βρεις μια άλλη πρόταση που να αναφέρεται στο μπάχαλο για να μην το αφήσεις απ' έξω. Αν, δηλαδή, δεν εξυπηρετεί κάπως την πορεία της αφήγησης το αρκτικόλεξο, πιστεύω πως μπορείς να το φας.


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2008)

Tapioco said:


> Μια σημείωση: _biella_ στα ιταλικά είναι ο _διωστήρας_, όχι ο ιμάντας.


Έχεις δίκιο, είναι ράβδος. (Αυτά παθαίνεις όταν αντιγράφεις μηχανικά από λεξικό...)


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 7, 2010)

paraskevi said:


> Situation Normal, All Fucked Up.
> Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε να φτιάξουμε ένα εύηχο αρκτικόλεξο στα Ελληνικά;
> Ο διάλογος έχει ως εξής: (συζητάει ο μυστικός πράκτορας με τον προϊστάμενό του)
> -What's the situation;
> ...



Μια ακόμα εκδοχή, JFTR: "Kατάσταση/σκηνικό ΣΕΑΠ", όπου ΣΕΑΠ=Σχολή Εφέδρων Αξιωματικών Πεζικού, αλλά και "Σκατά έρχονται από παντού" καθώς και "Σήμερα έρχεσαι αύριο πεθαίνεις". Στο στρατό ήταν γνωστό και άμεσα αντιληπτό, τώρα όμως στην καθημερινότητα... δεν ξέρω πόσο. Όχι πολύ λογικά. Αλλά είναι ένα πραγματικό, υπαρκτό αρτικόλεξο, [Φώσκολος]βγαλμένο μέσα από την ζωή[/Φώσκολος]. Αντίστοιχα υπάρχουν αρκετά ακόμα, κάθε μονάδα είχε από ένα, αλλά το παραπάνω από όσο θυμάμαι ήταν σχετικά διαδεδομένο.



Tapioco said:


> Σε τέτοια φάση, εγώ θα έλεγα: "όλα κώλος".



Αυτό θα ήταν FUBAR


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 7, 2010)

Εγώ δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το αν πρέπει ή δεν πρέπει να βάλεις αρκτικόλεξο. Σκέφτομαι μερικές φορές και προβληματίζομαι σχετικά με το γιατί το έβαλε ο συγγραφέας (ανεξάρτητα από το αν είναι διαδεδομένο στη γλώσσα του ή όχι) και δεν χρησιμοποίησε κάτι άλλο για να αποδώσει αυτό που ήθελε να πει... όπως και το γιατί εμείς πρέπει να μη χρησιμοποιήσουμε κάτι αντίστοιχο. Αλλά αυτά είναι για άλλο θέμα που σηκώνει μάλλον μεγάλη συζήτηση. 

Για το συγκεκριμένο τώρα, έχω να προτείνω: ΣΚΟΜΠΑ (Συνθήκες Κανονικές Όλα Μπάχαλο) ή ΣΦΟΜΠΑ (Συνθήκες Φυσιολογικές Όλα Μπάχαλο) 

Επίσης, όπου μπάχαλο μπορείς να βάλεις σκατά. 

Νομίζω πάντως πως πρέπει να ακούγεται σαν λέξη και όχι σαν αρκτικόλεξο. Όπως δηλαδή και το Σνάφου.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω αν το είπα πριν, βαριέμαι να ανέβω παραπάνω, το λέτε άλλωστε κι εσείς. Το snafu είναι διαδεδομένη λέξη και δεν έχει καμιά σημασία αν είναι ακρωνύμιο. Στη θέση του πρέπει να μπει μια αντίστοιχη λέξη με εξίσου διαδεδομένη σημασία. Όχι μια λεξιπλασία ή ένας άγνωστος νεολογισμός. Σε κάθε περίπτωση. Αποκεί και πέρα έχουμε το χειρισμό του συγκειμένου, με τα όποια προβλήματα έχουμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε από τις σκοπιμότητες του κειμένου / του συγγραφέα.


----------



## paraskevi (Apr 7, 2010)

O επιμελητής απέδωσε το SNAFU ως ΤΣΟΣ, δηλαδή: Τα Συνηθισμένα, Όλα Σκατά.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2010)

paraskevi said:


> O επιμελητής απέδωσε το SNAFU ως ΤΣΟΣ, δηλαδή: Τα Συνηθισμένα, Όλα Σκατά.


Προφανώς για να εξηγήσει το αγγλικό. Η παροχή αγγλικής παιδείας στον Έλληνα αναγνώστη μπορεί να ακολουθήσει την εξής προσέγγιση:

Έχουν οι Αγγλόφωνοι, ίσως από τα χρόνια του Β' Παγκόσμιου πολέμου, το ακρωνύμιο SNAFU, από τα αρχικά των λέξεων _Situation Normal: All Fucked Up_, δηλαδή «Τα συνηθισμένα, όλα σκατά». 

Χοντρικά. Δεν χρειάζεται να δημιουργήσεις ελληνικό ακρωνύμιο που δεν υπάρχει. Εκτός αν είναι άλλες οι σκοπιμότητες.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 8, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Σκέφτομαι μερικές φορές και προβληματίζομαι σχετικά με το γιατί το έβαλε ο συγγραφέας (ανεξάρτητα από το αν είναι διαδεδομένο στη γλώσσα του ή όχι) και δεν χρησιμοποίησε κάτι άλλο για να αποδώσει αυτό που ήθελε να πει... όπως και το γιατί εμείς πρέπει να μη χρησιμοποιήσουμε κάτι αντίστοιχο. Αλλά αυτά είναι για άλλο θέμα που σηκώνει μάλλον μεγάλη συζήτηση.



Ας μου επιτραπεί να παρατηρήσω ότι η χρήση αρτικόλεξων (και) στην αγγλική σε συγκεκριμένες περιστάσεις όπου υπάρχει ανάγκη μεταφοράς μεγάλου αριθμού νοημάτων με μικρό αριθμό λέξεων και σε ελάχιστο χρόνο, όπως π.χ. ομιλία μέσω ασυρμάτου, είναι ο κανόνας, όχι η εξαίρεση. Π.χ. ένας πιλότος για να αναφέρει σε πόση ώρα θα φτάσει στον προορισμό του θα πει "η-τι-έι τουέντι μίνιτς" ήτοι "estimated time of arrival - ETA", σώζωντας έτσι πολύτιμα δευτερόλεπτα επικοινωνίας. Δυστυχώς τα αρτικόλεξα είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα γιατί συνήθως δεν μεταφράζονται και αυτούσια είναι ακατανόητα, εκτός αν καθιερωθούν, π.χ. ΝΑΤΟ.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 8, 2010)

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, μιλάμε για ένα αρτικόλεξο της αργκό, το οποίο δεν εξυπηρετεί καμία χρησιμότητα. Το να προσπαθήσεις να το διατηρήσεις, θα ήταν σα να προσπαθήσεις να αποδώσεις το καψιμί των Ελλήνων φαντάρων με αρτικόλεξο στα αγγλικά, χωρίς να υπάρχει κανείς απολύτως λόγος.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 8, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, μιλάμε για ένα αρτικόλεξο της αργκό, το οποίο δεν εξυπηρετεί καμία χρησιμότητα.



Γιατί το λες αυτό; Εφόσον υπάρχει και χρησιμοποιείται, εξ ορισμού έχει χρησιμότητα, εφόσον εξυπηρετεί τους χρήστες του. Δυο τουλάχιστον μου έρχονται στο μυαλό:

>Οικονομία λόγου: με μια λέξη, περιγράφεις πολύ περισσότερες καταστάσεις, μεταδίδεις μεγαλύτερο όγκο πληροφορίας.
>Διακριτικότητα: Είναι πιο εύκολο να πεις SNAFU παρά fucked up κτλ, ειδικά μπροστά σε ανάμεικτο κοινό.



> Το να προσπαθήσεις να το διατηρήσεις, θα ήταν σα να προσπαθήσεις να αποδώσεις το καψιμί των Ελλήνων φαντάρων με αρτικόλεξο στα αγγλικά, χωρίς να υπάρχει κανείς απολύτως λόγος.



Μα εγώ δεν είπα να το προσπαθήσεις να το διατηρήσεις υποχρεωτικά. Στο παράδειγμά σου, το ίδιο πρόβλημα θα είχε και ο Άγγλος μεταφραστής.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 8, 2010)

Δεν αναφέρομαι γενικά στη χρήση αρτικόλεξων αλλά ειδικά. Εννοούσα ότι η συγκεκριμένη λέξη, όπως λέει και η Αλεξάνδρα, νομίζω, πιο πάνω, είναι μια λέξη που έχει περάσει πλέον στην αμερικάνικη αργκό όχι ως αρτικόλεξο αλλά ως κανονικό ουσιαστικό. 

Από την ανάλυσή σου στο 21 κατάλαβα ότι είσαι υπέρ της διατήρησής του, πάντως.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 8, 2010)

Ναι, η ουσιαστικοποίηση αρτικόλεξων είναι κατεξοχήν μέθοδος δημιουργίας νέων λέξεων, π.χ. το "λέιζερ" ουδέποτε μεταφράστηκε (επικράτησε όμως μεταγραμμένο). 

Για το δεύτερο, δεν είναι ότι είμαι υπέρ, απλώς είπα μερικές σκέψεις την σκοπιμότητα χρήσης τους. Δηλαδή ότι είναι κάτι αναπόφευκτο σε κάποιες καταστάσεις.


----------



## jglenis (Apr 9, 2010)

> Δεν αναφέρομαι γενικά στη χρήση αρτικόλεξων αλλά ειδικά. Εννοούσα ότι η συγκεκριμένη λέξη, όπως λέει και η Αλεξάνδρα, νομίζω, πιο πάνω, είναι μια λέξη που έχει περάσει πλέον στην αμερικάνικη αργκό όχι ως αρτικόλεξο αλλά ως κανονικό ουσιαστικό.



Με την Αλεξάνδρα, και με την Palavra, συμφωνεί και ο Ντόναλντ (ο οποίος ούτε θα έλεγε, ούτε θα υπονοούσε ποτέ the f word) ήδη από την δεκαετία του '60:


----------



## jglenis (Apr 12, 2010)

Ενδεχομένως να μπορούσαμε να προσεγγίσουμε το ζήτημα αντίστροφα: δηλαδή, αντί να ψάχνουμε αρκτικόλεξο που να μοιάζει με λέξη και να σημαίνει snafu, να πάρουμε μια ελληνική λέξη που να περιγράφει αυτή την έννοια και να την κάνουμε αρκτικόλεξο. Παράδειγμα:

Μ.Π.Α.Χ.Α.Λ.Ο. 

*Μ*ην *Π*ανικοβάλλεστε *Α*κόμη, *Χ*ανόμαστε *Α*λλά *Λ*ιώνουμε *Ο*μοθυμαδόν


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2010)

Backronyms? Όπως:

Χ.Α.Μ.Ο.Σ = *Χά*λια *Μ*αύρα, *Ό*πως *Σ*υνήθως

Αν και για να ξεχωρίζει από τον κοινό χαμό και να γράφεται όπως το snafu, με πεζά, ίσως να το προτιμούσα:

χαμώς = *Χά*λια *Μ*αύρα, *Ω*ς *Σ*υνήθως

Καλή ιδέα πάντως, jglenis.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 12, 2010)

Όντως jglenis, πολύ καλό device! Και μπορώ άνετα να το φανταστώ π.χ. σε υπότιτλους, ακόμα και χωρίς την εξήγηση δίπλα! :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 12, 2010)

daeman said:


> Αν και για να ξεχωρίζει από τον κοινό χαμό και να γράφεται όπως το snafu, με πεζά, ίσως να το προτιμούσα: χαμώς = *Χά*λια *Μ*αύρα, *Ω*ς *Σ*υνήθως


To τρικ με το χαρακτηριστικό γράμμα που να κάνει το αρκτικόλεξο να ξεχωρίζει χρησιμοποιήθηκε και στο πάλαι ποτέ ΚΔΩΑ (που δεν υπήρχε καν ως λέξη), όπου μάλιστα το ωμέγα αντιστοιχούσε σε ανορθογράφηση. :)


----------



## jglenis (Apr 12, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ αμφοτέρους∙ η ιδέα βέβαια προέρχεται από τους Μικρούς Εξερευνητές και τα ατελείωτα ακρωνύμια τους, για όσους θυμούνται τις ιστορίες...



> Χ.Α.Μ.Ο.Σ = Χάλια Μαύρα, Όπως Συνήθως
> 
> χαμώς = Χάλια Μαύρα, Ως Συνήθως



Ακόμη καλύτερα, και με πέντε μόνο γράμματα, όπως και το snafu, έχω όμως μια ερώτηση: μήπως θα έπρεπε να είναι ΧΑ.Μ.Ο.Σ; (Call me pedantic, but I had to ask).


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2010)

jglenis said:


> [...]Ακόμη καλύτερα, και με πέντε μόνο γράμματα, όπως και το snafu, έχω όμως μια ερώτηση: μήπως θα έπρεπε να είναι ΧΑ.Μ.Ο.Σ; (Call me pedantic, but I had to ask).


 
Και βέβαια. ΧΑ.Μ.Ο.Σ το ένα, ΧΑ.Μ.Ω.Σ. το άλλο. Μια τελεία λιγότερη, μα ήταν έξι το πρωί.

Αν και το δεύτερο το προτιμώ πεζό, _χαμώς._ 
-Πώς πάει;
-Χαμώς!
Με προκαλεί να του κοτσάρω μια υπογεγραμμένη και μια περισπωμένη, να γίνει σαν ιδεόγραμμα, βαρύ, όπως πρέπει σε επίρρημα. Και μια παρετυμολόγηση έτοιμη από το χάμω, με τροφή για βορειονότια πειράγματα από τους μελλοντικούς γλωσσολόγους.


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2013)

Συνέχεια της παραπάνω συζήτησης στα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου:

Και με ένα από αυτά ξεκινάμε, τη μετάφραση που έκανε η ηλεκτρονική έκδοση του Βήματος στο άρθρο του Πολ Κρούγκμαν, που είχε τίτλο *Cyprus: the sum of all FUBAR*. Σύμφωνα με το Βήμα, αυτό αποδίδεται: «Κύπρος: το άθροισμα όλης της γα**μένης κατάστασης», και ακολουθεί η επεξήγηση: -όπου F.U.B.A.R. είναι αρκτικόλεξο των λέξεων «Fucked up beyond all recognition» που σε ελεύθερη μετάφραση σημαίνει «γα**μένοι άνευ προηγουμένου»-. Το fubar είναι αμερικάνικη στρατιωτική σλανγκ, με πρώτη καταγραφή το 1944 -όλοι οι στρατοί αγαπάνε τα αρκτικόλεξα. Αλλά δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου η απόδοση του Βήματος. Πολλές φορές το αμερικάνικο fuck ή το fuck up δεν αντιστοιχεί στο ελληνικό γμτ, και εδώ θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερη μια απόδοση με σκατά, με μπάχαλο ή με χάος μέσα. Κάπου διάβασα “το απόλυτο μπάχαλο”. Ακούω άλλες ιδέες.

Αφού προσθέσω ότι το «beyond all recognition» δεν είναι το ίδιο με το «άνευ προηγουμένου», και ότι το «Fucked up beyond all recognition» είναι περίπου το ίδιο με το δικό μας «Το γάμησαν και ψόφησε», τα υπόλοιπα τα έχουμε υπερκαλύψει και έχουμε φτάσει για το SNAFU στο αριστουργηματικό ΧΑΜΟΣ, Χάλια Μαύρα Όπως Συνήθως, το οποίο σαν καλό ακρωνύμιο δεν χρειάζεται τελείες. Αν θέλετε να φτιάξετε διαφορετικό για το FUBAR, το πεδίο είναι ελεύθερο.


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2013)

...
Για σεφτέ, με τον καφέ: ΤΟΓΑΚΑΙΨΟ, ΤΗΓΑΚΑΙΨΟ, ΤΑΓΑΚΑΙΨΟ.
Ξέρω, μεγάλος δείκτης μπλαμπλά, αλλά νιώθω λίγο λαρτζ αυτή την ώρα.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 23, 2013)

Θαρρώ πως ένας σκέτος ΓΑ.ΤΟ.Σ. θα τα έλεγε (όπως συνήθως  ) όλα.


----------



## cougr (Mar 23, 2013)

ΓΟΠΠΑ- _γα--μένη ολοκλήρως πέραν πάσης αναγνώρισης_


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2013)

cougr said:


> ΓΟΠΠΑ- _γα--μένη ολοκλήρως πέραν πάσης αναγνώρισης_



ΓΑΚΙΑ = γαμημένα κι αγνώριστα

ΓΑΜΑΚΑ = γάμα τα κι άστα 

Όχι γάματα, γιατί γίνεται προφανές και προφανώς ακατάλληλο.
_- Πώς πάει, Μήτσο;
- Γάμακα. Αλλά ταπί και ψύχραιμος εγώ, δε σκάω. Μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα; Δεν μπορώ, άρα ασταναπάν, γάμακα._


ΑΣΤΑΝΑΠΑΝ, που το 'χουμε ήδη, στη γλώσσα και στη Λεξιλογία.



sarant said:


> Άστα να πάνε implies that things are so bad or so messed-up that it isn't worth even telling about them.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 23, 2013)

Όπως είπα και στου Σαραντάκου, η ακριβής μετάφραση του _FUBAR_ είναι _ΓΤΠΚ_. Είναι μια έκφραση σε χρήση τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια τουλάχιστον.


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2013)

Βικιλεξικό: ΓΤΠΚ
Έχει κάνει μεγάλα άλματα η στρατιωτική αργκό από τον καιρό που ήμουνα φαντάρος.

Ερώτηση: Αυτό διαβάζεται «γουτουπουκού» ή λέγεται αποκωδικοποιημένο;


----------



## crystal (Mar 23, 2013)

Στο μεταξύ, πριν από κάνα χρόνο, έμαθα και τη λέξη "Σκατάσταση" (η οποία φυσικά είναι μετάφραση του shituation).


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 23, 2013)

nickel said:


> Βικιλεξικό: ΓΤΠΚ
> Έχει κάνει μεγάλα άλματα η στρατιωτική αργκό από τον καιρό που ήμουνα φαντάρος.
> 
> Ερώτηση: Αυτό διαβάζεται «γουτουπουκού» ή λέγεται αποκωδικοποιημένο;



Γουτουπουκού και συχνότερα τζιτιπικέι (GTPK) (επίσης γουτουπού και τζιτιπί). Φυσικά λέγεται και αποκωδικοποιημένο. Δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι ξεκίνησε από την στρατιωτική αργκό, όμως. Η δική μου εκτίμηση είναι πως πρόκειται για βιντεοπαιχνιδική αργκό. Στον στρατό δεν άκουσα ποτέ κανέναν να το χρησιμοποιεί.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 23, 2013)

Το τζιτιπί ναι, το γτπ όχι. Καραστρατιωτικότατο, και παλιό κιόλας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 23, 2013)

Μήπως έχεις χρονολογία; Εγώ όταν το έλεγα στον στρατό με ρωτούσαν συνέχεια τι σημαίνει.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 23, 2013)

2000 μπήκα, 2001 απολύθηκα. Σε τέσσερα στρατόπεδα το άκουγα και με την πλήρη του μορφή και ως ακρωνύμιο. 

Και για να'μαι πιο ακριβής, από μη φανταρόκοσμο το άκουσα χρόνια αργότερα, αλλά μέχρι τότε υπήρχαν αρκετές στρατιωτικές φράσεις και εκφράσεις που είχαν χωθεί στο ευρύτερο λεξιλόγιο. Υποθέτω ότι αυτό οφείλεται περισσότερο στην διάδοση της κινητής τηλεφωνίας (πρωτίστως) και στο ίντερνετ (αργότερα).


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 23, 2013)

Α, όχι, αν μιλάς για 2000 είναι αρκετά παλιότερο. Έχω αρχεία IRC από το 1995 που το λέγαμε, γι' αυτό και η ένστασή μου. Στρατό πήγα το 2003. Οπότε δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο πότε ακριβώς δημιουργήθηκε, με αυτά τα δεδομένα. Πάντως είναι του προηγούμενου αιώνα, αυτό είναι σίγουρο.


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2013)

Μια που το ΓΤΠΚ έχει την τιμητική του σήμερα, ορίστε κι άλλα στοιχεία από τη Λεξιλογία, από ένα Γλωσσάρι ακατάλληλο για ενηλίκους:



stathis said:


> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Zazula said:


> crystal said:
> 
> 
> > Καταθέτω το *GTP*, ή αλλιώς *τζιτιπί*, ή αλλιώς για τον π*. Επειδή προχθές μου το είπαν και δεν το ήξερα (Παλάβρα, κι εγώ περνάω κρίση ταυτότητας, έλα να κλαύσουμε παρέα).
> ...


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 23, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Α, όχι, αν μιλάς για 2000 είναι αρκετά παλιότερο. Έχω αρχεία IRC από το 1995 που το λέγαμε, γι' αυτό και η ένστασή μου. Στρατό πήγα το 2003. Οπότε δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο πότε ακριβώς δημιουργήθηκε, με αυτά τα δεδομένα. Πάντως είναι του προηγούμενου αιώνα, αυτό είναι σίγουρο.



Για ποιο απ' τα δύο μιλάς; Γιατί απ' τα βιντεοπαιχνίδια μέχρι τον προηγούμενο αιώνα, υπάρχει μια κάποια απόσταση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 23, 2013)

Όταν λέω προηγούμενο αιώνα εννοώ τον 20ό. Η έκφραση υπάρχει σίγουρα απ' τον προηγούμενο αιώνα. Αυτό που δεν έχει διαπιστωθεί είναι αν είναι της δεκαετίας του '90 ή παλιότερη. Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση νομίζω ότι λύνεται η αμφιβολία για το αν είναι φανταρική έκφραση. Προς το παρόν συνεχίζω να διατηρώ τις επιφυλάξεις μου, αφού δεν ξέρω ακόμα άτομο να έχει ακούσει την έκφραση πριν το '95, οπότε και την θυμάμαι σε κομπιουτερίστικη χρήση.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 26, 2013)

Η κομπιουτερίστικη χρήση για το τζιτιπί (GTP) είναι κττμά εύλογο να ακολούθησε τη χρήση στον χώρο του αυτοκινήτου, όπου ο όρος τζιτί (GT) είναι εξόχως διαδεδομένος και με ισχυρότατες θετικές συμπαραδηλώσεις, και είναι πολύ λογικότερο (σε σχέση με τα πισί, όπου δεν μπορώ να εντοπίσω κάποιον λόγο ούτε για να δοθεί το αρχικό έναυσμα για τη γέννηση του όρου αλλά ούτε και για να υπάρξουν ειδικά ευνοϊκές συνθήκες για τη μετέπειτα εδραίωσή του) να προκύψει ο χαρακτηρισμός για το ένα άκρο (δηλ. εδώ για το άχρηστο, ιδίως όταν αυτό θέλει να περνιέται για καλό) από προσαρμογή ενός θεμελιώδους όρου που περιγράφει το άλλο άκρο (καθότι τα αυτοκίνητα μεγάλου τουρισμού* αποτελούν εμβληματικές υλοποιήσεις κορυφαίας αυτοκίνησης), συνεπικουρούμενης και από τα παρόμοια ακουστικώς υποείδη του θεμελιώδους αυτού όρου (τζιτιβί, τζιτισί, τζιτιμπί, τζιτιί, τζιτιντί) και σε μερικώς αντακρωνυμική λογική.

___________
* Το «μεγάλου τουρισμού» (παναπεί GT, δλδ Gran Turismo) το γράφω όπως το λέμε στον χώρο για να σας την μπω σ' όσους είστε αλλεργικοί στους ξενισμούς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 26, 2013)

Ο πλήρης όρος είναι σαφέστατα παλιότερος· άγνωστο πόσο παλιός. Τα αρχικά όμως φρονώ ότι είναι αποκύημα της προ-unicode εποχής μεταξύ κομπιουτεράδων σε IRC και fora της εποχής (συνήθως σε συζητήσεις για βιντεοπαιχνίδια*). Κατά την γνώμη μου δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαίο ότι άρχισαν να εμφανίζονται σαν GTPK και όχι σαν ΓΤΠΚ kai o logos einai aftos.


* οι οποίες έφεραν στο προσκήνιο διάφορους όρους, όπως το _*gosu*_, για τους οποίους κάποια στιγμή θέλω να γράψω ένα σημείωμα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 26, 2013)

Μα, και ο λόγος που ανέφερα εγώ δικαιολογεί τη χρήση των αγγλικών γραμμάτων στο GTP.


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2013)

# Το 49 μού θύμισε πώς ένιωθα όταν διάβαζα κείμενα χημείας κάπου εκεί πια στο τέλος του εξατάξιου που είχα χάσει κάθε επαφή. Ή όταν διάβαζα τις σημειώσεις φιλοσοφίας του Θεοδωρακόπουλου στο δεύτερο ή τρίτο έτος της τριτοβάθμιας: καταλαβαίνω τη σύνταξη, τις περισσότερες λέξεις, αλλά τι έχει το έρμο και ψοφάει μέχρι να φτάσει να καταλάβω και το νόημα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 26, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Μα, και ο λόγος που ανέφερα εγώ δικαιολογεί τη χρήση των αγγλικών γραμμάτων στο GTP.



Ναι, αλλά δεν έχουμε δείγματα ότι τέτοιου είδους Greeklish αρχικά έχουν ποτέ περάσει στην ελληνική γλώσσα. Αντιθέτως, εγώ έχω να αντιπαραβάλλω ένα μάτσο τέτοια αρχικά, που χρησιμοποιούνται και σήμερα, πράγμα που δείχνει έναν συνεπή μηχανισμό και συνηγορεί υπέρ του επιχειρήματος ότι Greeklish αρκτικόλεξα περνάνε στην ελληνική γλώσσα μέσω κομπιουτερίστικης αργκό. Αυτό χωρίς να αποκλείω την εκδοχή σου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 12, 2014)

jglenis said:


> Με την Αλεξάνδρα, και με την Palavra, συμφωνεί και ο Ντόναλντ (ο οποίος ούτε θα έλεγε, ούτε θα υπονοούσε ποτέ the f word) ήδη από την δεκαετία του '60:




Διαβάζοντας ξανά την παλιά αυτή ιστορία, σκέφτηκα ότι χρήσιμο θα ήταν να προστεθεί, για τον γενικό σκοπό του νήματος, η απόδοση που επέλεξαν οι Έλληνες μεταφραστές της ιστορίας, το 1997, οπότε και δημοσιεύτηκε στο αείμνηστο περιοδικό Κόμιξ. Η απόδοση του _snafu _που επέλεξαν οι μεταφραστές ταιριάζει με την λογική της Αλεξάνδρας στο #3, και είναι _μπερδεψούρες_. Η ιστορία έχει κι άλλες ενδιαφέρουσες μεταφραστικές επιλογές, αλλά είναι εκτός θέματος.


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Η ιστορία έχει κι άλλες ενδιαφέρουσες μεταφραστικές επιλογές, αλλά είναι εκτός θέματος.


Αν είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσες, κάν' τες διαφορετικό θέμα / νήμα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2022)




----------

